# Fahrradklau in Schwabach



## Maeggus (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Mir wurden 2 Fahrräder aus der Garage geklaut.   Beschreibung.

Cannondale SV 600 Blau mit gelber Schrift. X-fusion Stahlfederdämpfer; 
An der hinteren Aufnahme der Scheibenbremse ist ein ca. 15cm hohes Flacheisen hinmontiert (blau Lackiert!!). RH. XL

Cannondale F700 Mattschwarz, Gefederte Sattelstütze, RH. 46

Bin Stinksauer!!!  

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## golo120 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Maeggus,

mein Beileid. Ich wohne seit 3 Jahren in Schwabach, aber meine Bikes habe ich noch nie in der Garage gelassen! Stehen alle im Keller und so wird`s auch bleiben. War ein Gratistip von eine Arbeitskollegen, als ich hierher gezogen bin. Aber ich halt gern die Augen mit auf.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gordon,

auch ich werde in Zukunft meine Fahrräder nicht mehr in der Garage stehen lassen. Die waren sogar noch zusammen abgeschlossen. 

Meine bessere Hälfte "freut" sich natürlich, wenn ich an so einen Tag mit dem dreckverschmierten MTB heimkomme und ich trage es durch die Wohnung in den Keller  

Ansonsten hat mir eine Bekannte geraten, bei den Schulen mal nach meinen Fahrrädern zu schauen, vielleicht findet man eins?!?

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## Maeggus (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe mein Fahrrad wieder. Der hat sich doch tatsächlich gewagt,  in Schwabach mit meinem geklauten Fahrrad herumzufahren. 

Bloß damit Ihr nicht mich von meinem Fahrrad runterzieht.

Grüße

Maeggus


----------



## MasterChris (14. Januar 2007)

haste den freak persönlich erwischt?!
was war na das für einer?! wie dumm muss man sein um mit einen geklauten bike in der gleichen gegend noch rum zu fahren 
hast beide bikes wieder zurück?!


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Januar 2007)

wie blöd muss man sein...


----------



## Maeggus (19. Januar 2007)

bin mit dem Auto nichtsahnend durch die Stadt gefahren. Plötzlich sehe ich einen mit meinem Fahrrad in eine Straße schieben. Bis ich mein Auto abgestellt hatte, war er verschwunden. "Sch...", dachte ich. Auf einmal geht hinter mir die Haustüre auf, und er kommt mit dem Vorderrad meines Fahrrades herraus. Der "Hänfling" (1 1/2 Köpfe kleiner wie ich) ruckte sofort mein Fahrrad heraus. Er habe das Fahrrad von "einen Studenten" für 300,- gekauft 

Später sagte er zur Polizei, er habe das Fahrrad von "Russen" gekauft. 

Übrigens wurde das Verfahren eingestellt. 
(Die Moral von der Geschichte: Wenn Ihr mal Scheiß gebaut habt; es waren einfach die Russen).

Das zweite Fahrrad ist übrigens noch verschwunden.

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## Mill (6. Februar 2007)

Wahnsinn, du hast dein Fahrrad nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder gefunden? Ist ja unglaublich 
Ist es denn wenigstens in einem guten Zustand geblieben?


----------



## Maeggus (6. Februar 2007)

Mill schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du hast dein Fahrrad nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder gefunden? Ist ja unglaublich
> Ist es denn wenigstens in einem guten Zustand geblieben?



Hy,

na, ja!!! Der Tacho (Sigma Funktacho mit Höhenmesser) wurde entfernt,  die Klickpedale abmontiert und durch "normale" mit "Rückstrahler" ersetzt, Flaschenhalter entfernt, das "Eisen" an der hinteren Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (für den Kinderanhänger) wurde entfernt, Satteltasche weg; 
Aber: 
Er hat einen Fehler gemacht: Ich hatte auf einen X-fusion Dämpfer eine Fox-Feder montiert. Das hat er übersehen.  

Ansonsten: teilweise angerostet, keine Kette geschmiert, Gangschaltung ging schlecht etc...

Gruß

Maeggus


----------

